# hydraulic lift



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

i finally got my lift bar and hitches fixed on my gravely tractor. i installed the 48" snow blower on it and it sounds like i is straining to lift it. does any one know the hydraulic lift capacity? if it will take the weight i want to build a loader bucket for it, on the style of a johnny bucket.

thanks mike-


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

I have a few actuators in the classifieds


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

i want to use the existing lift, not built another. also if any one knows the gpm of the original gravely hydraulic pump, i may be able to branch off of it for more pistons, to work other attachments.


----------

